# Online Canned Goods Order from Walmart: NEVER AGAIN



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Just a word of warning to anyone considering wally-world for online orders of wet-canned goods for stocking up on your wet-canned food preps...

Sure, they offer free shipping;
Sure, their prices are hard to beat;

My lesson? A $430 order turned into a nightmare when each of the shipping cartons arrived and I unpacked them...to find that approx 80% of the cans for every type of product ordered had pre-shipping damage to the cans. The only undamaged cans were Keystone Beef, which incidentally was _not_ shipped by Walmart, but by another vendor...sold by Walmart. Trust me when I say that by the time I opened the second large, heavy box (of 7) I was soooooo pi$$ed I wanted someones head between my hands (I'll leave to your imagination as to what would come next).

I got shanked by a bunch of irresponsible warehouse employees who decided to cover-up their expensive forklift operator's pallet-drop/crash (whatever) by shipping all their junk cans to unsuspecting online customers...(rest assured, this wouldn't have been delivered to a store...they'd have to answer directly for the damages, then). Beans of various kinds, tomato products, veggies, meats...you name it...all damaged...all pre-shipping...it was classic, obvious and blatant disregard for the consumer. The only recourse I have is to return the bulk of my order to a store for a refund, which leaves me with pretty much nothing for the hours and hours of researching/pricing. I'm not so much on a budget as I am just looking for the most bang for the buck with the little time I have to spare...I've been on the prowl for several weeks, filling gaps in my preps, and I simply don't have time for screw-ups like this. This is a major set-back on what we need to rotate out and get used-up ASAP...provided none of it has already become unsafe for consumption.

I didn't buy in-store because prices are higher, and, not only do I need to drive 90 miles just to wade through the crowds and wait in line at checkout (not mention I'd have needed 3 carts, minimum, or made 3 trips through the store/checkout), but I also have to handle the goods a minimum of 3 times (wait, silly me, 5 times, counting checkout) to get them from the store into my pantry, instead of, yep, just unpack and load the shelves...all the reasons why I ordered online. And now, I have to do it all anyway? And much of my order is not available in the closest store, anyway, let alone in other nearby outlets, at least not in volume. No thanks, Walmart...I'm through with the jerks you employ who would rather be on welfare than working (thanks to O'bummer).

My personal policy regarding issues like this: if you screwed me once, you better have enjoyed it...you won't get a second chance to determine if it was worth it...in the end, it will never be worth it, because you just got screwed back, by me, through my words of your actions...and it won't stop here, either. I'll get the last laugh, turds.

There's a slim chance that, maybe, just maybe, my case is isolated and/or the frequency of this situation occurring is very low (only due to the sheer volume of sales vs the # of destroyed shipments)...yet, somehow, I doubt that...wally-world is now on the bottom my list of options. If it's shipped directly through them, forget it. I _might_ order Augason Farms products, only because it ships direct from A/F at far below list prices and with free shipping, but that's as far as I'm willing to go. Walmart just lost a 12-year online customer...never had much for problems with them in the past, but this cinches it.

Before you ask why did I not order from Amazon? A report of nearly expired goods received by someone on this forum, I'm guessing...Augason Farms comes to mind...I don't recall the thread title at the moment, but this was likely warehoused by an under-handed wanna-be bulk vendor who made a cheap buy from who knows who, and stored it too long before unloading it just to make a buck...should be illegal, if it isn't, IMHO...misrepresentation, at least.

Share your experiences if you wish, but I just wanted to vent and get the word out. Walmart is on my $hit-list, not my pre-SHTF list...huh, considering the event, they _contributed_ to S Hitting TF...for me. Now, I have to manage using up all this food, hopefully, before it prematurely turns into dumpster material.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Did you contact Walmart about the damaged goods? If not then why not?
I order food from Walmart quite a lot because I hate driving to town. I have never had a experience.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Did you contact Walmart about the damaged goods? If not then why not?
> I order food from Walmart quite a lot because I hate driving to town. I have never had a experience.


 The only option they give you online is to start a return...no contact info to call or for filing a complaint. They don't want to hear from you about your experience. They just want you to either file a return claim, or eat it. To file a return claim, it's for every type of product ordered that you want to return...that's about 30 or so claims for my order...maybe 90 minutes or more online, and with needing the packing lists, the shipping cartons (I broke them all down...folded...and some are cut-up...all to reduce space), etc, just to take it all back to the closest store, and it's more than a trunk-load of food...I figured close to 300lbs, total. I don't even want to go through all that hassle, plus the driving, handing over all the damaged goods while they tally it all up and check it off the list...could take well over an hour. None of this time is time I have to dilly-dally around and waste it over a screw-up created by the vendor...I've got far better things to do with my time than clean-up after a circus. Not to mention my expense in making the return...I eat that, too. They set fire to this bridge, not me...I'm gonna let it burn to the ground while I walk away. If I ever order from them again, it won't be anything that they could likely screw me on, Augason Farms products, but that's about it. Anything else that I can get from wally-world I can get elsewhere, generally at less cost. I'll be searching other sources from now on, like Amazon (I don't pay sales tax through Amazon, either, and I do get taxed from wally-world on non-food items). The aren't required to collect tax from you for online orders if they don't have a retail store in your state of residence. I've had issues in the past with wally-world...lost orders when shipped to store...lost items ordered online from the store to pick-up in store (before stock ran out), etc...lots of small issues, some which they were unable or unwilling to correct, but never anything this big and ugly.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Balls004 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!


 You're most welcome! I wouldn't wish my nightmare on anyone...just want everyone to be informed of what may (or may not) happen. I would have never guessed this one...I always figure on seeing some minor damage here and there...crap happens...this was blatant, all-out, intentional putting the screws to the consumer.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!

I've ordered containers of freeze dried food from Sams Club, Target and Amazon that came in fine. The expiration dates don't matter so much on that stuff. I usually wait for a great sale at our local grocery store to load up on can goods.


----------



## docivory (Jan 18, 2017)

*Wal mart online food*

I to had a shipping issue with dents, one of their workers went into my profile and changed my name and email to the name of ******* which locked me out of my account,I will never give wal mart anymore of my money, I think their very not american in their business tactics with us american

Docivory


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

docivory said:


> I to had a shipping issue with dents, one of their workers went into my profile and changed my name and email to the name of ******* which locked me out of my account


That's an interesting name, but... but... but... just create a new account?

*Rancher*


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Seldom buy from WalMart. We do buy their large bags of dried pintos for canning though and although they are probably GMOs everyone likes them.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Do NOT buy canned goods from Wal-Mart for your preps! 
I made that mistake several years ago. Their Great Value brand cans are sub-standard. The plating on the cans is thin and they do not hold up. They rust easily enough to rust through the cans in a short amount of time. Lesson learned.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I buy a lot of things online, but some things you just have to get in store unfortunately. In addition to wet canned food, I rarely have any luck getting plastic storage boxes or drawers, they usually end up with at least one corner damaged. . If freshness matters, buying in store is still usually your best bet.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

JustCliff said:


> Do NOT buy canned goods from Wal-Mart for your preps!
> I made that mistake several years ago. Their Great Value brand cans are sub-standard. The plating on the cans is thin and they do not hold up. They rust easily enough to rust through the cans in a short amount of time. Lesson learned.


Great Value are not the only thing from chinamart that is sub-standard.
Read the story about the Levi jeans??


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I strongly agree with tsrwivey on this one ,when it comes to food ,I need to see it and touch it ,sometimes a good bargain can turn into a nightmare and cost double .At the store my daughter works they at times setup a table with items 50 to 80 % cheaper, no damage just items that have been refuse by customers or misplace around the store and get collected and rather than re-stocking they just go to this table, if I need it or eat it, I buy it but that`s as far as I will go, I rather take a chance on my canning skills.


----------



## MajorHavoc (11 mo ago)

tsrwivey said:


> I buy a lot of things online, but some things you just have to get in store unfortunately. In addition to wet canned food, I rarely have any luck getting plastic storage boxes or drawers, they usually end up with at least one corner damaged. . If freshness matters, buying in store is still usually your best bet.


Aren't all canned goods "wet" ?


----------



## CountryLifeNaturalFoods (6 mo ago)

Hi all - we're currently switching product lines and getting rid of some of our canned goods and thought you might like to score a few deals. We have 2,000+ cans of vegetarian chili that are deeply discounted ($1.95 each), plus you can save an extra 15% off (total $1.66) those and get free shipping. And if your cans are dented or damaged, just reach out on this thread, email, or call us and we'll make it right.


----------

